# Rena Xp3 Impeller Cover



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The impeller cover on my Rena XP3 will slowly come loose then the filter will stop working, with a loud rattling sound coming from the motor.
I need to unplug and tighten the cover up but the fit does not really feel very tight. If I am not home the motor will just keep running dry as it stops pumping.
Does anyone else have experience with this problem?
What is the best way to fix it?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

never had a problem out of mine. If it were me I'd just buy a new one. King Eds has all the parts usually pretty cheap.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks John,
I tried to put the impeller cover of my other XP1 on this XP3 but then it wont start. The fit felt very tight I had to really force the cover in.
Did they use various cover over the years?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dunno....but according to this: Filstar Rena Parts they all take the same one


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks John,. 
My XP3 cover does not look like my XP 1 cover. 
My XP3 cover has a dimple/notch which stops me from turning the cover past a certain point, my XP1 cover does not have that.


----------

